# Kosten für "Plakat"



## Netos (21. Juni 2006)

Da meine Freundin bald Geb. hat würde ich gerne ein Foto von uns als schwarz weiss Plakat mit rahmen drucken. Grösse ca A2 (also einfach ein grosses Bild...) 

Was denkt ihr:

Wieviel wird das ca kosten (ohne Rahmen) 

Was muss ich beachten?

Sollte das Foto schwarz/weiss geschossen werden oder Farbig?


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## smileyml (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

am besten auch schwarz weiß schießen. Schau auch mal in den Showroom, dort sind auch gute Beispiele.Alternativ geht natürlich auch Farbe, aber da reicht es nicht unbedingt einfach nur das Bild in Graustufen umzuwandeln.
Und drucken würde ich das dann auch nicht unbedingt lassen, sondern einfach vom Fotohändler als Poster entwickeln lassen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Netos (21. Juni 2006)

danke dir, weiss du (oder jemand anders) in welcher Preiskategorie ein solches A2 plakat befindet?

thx


----------



## smileyml (21. Juni 2006)

http://www.posterxxl.com
DIN A2   	6,99 €
30 x 20 cm  	1,99 €
40 x 30 cm  	3,99 €
60 x 40 cm  	8,99 €
80 x 60 cm  	16,99 €
90 x 60 cm  	18,99 €
100 x 70 cm  	24,99 €
120 x 80 cm  	39,99 €
200 x 100 cm  	79,99 €
300 x 100 cm  	129,99 €

Alternativ - Schuhe anzeiehn und morgen mal in den Fotoladen fragen gehen

Grüße Marco


----------



## darKuser (19. Juni 2007)

schau ob du eine druckerei um die ecke hast.. da die auch digital druck machen is das keine ding ..schnell mal daten hin udn nästen tag kansnte das in tiptop qualli abholen ..oder du hast einen sehr guten copy shop um die ecke  oder in der stadt


----------

